# territorial?



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

The new feral tabby cat that I have been taking care of has been staying around my house now and is starting to take my other cat spots in the garage and now she wont even go in their anymore any idea why she is doing this? I dont think she likes her cause I heard her growl at her. It doesnt make sense though wouldnt she want to protect her area? she just lets this cat take over anyhing. I dont see the tabby one doing anything to her to cause it to be scared of it. A male cat that starting hanging around goes in the garage and doesnt care about the tabby one so why does my first feral not go in the garage anymore? is it for spite? Even this morning I was giving her a pouch and she let the other cat eat it and watched i had to move the tabby one so she would eat it. Is it a size difference? let me know your opinions.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*neutered?*

Are the cats fixed yet? Unaltered cats can get very annoyed at each other quickly. There is a new grey cat coming in an area where I feed a lone neutered male black feral. I do not think they get along but that will change when he gets neutered too.

In the morning I have 5 cats that come to eat, they wait by the door and circle around me like little plump hens waiting for breakfast. Three females and two males, all fixed so they became a "family." walking all in a row to my house, it's very cute. A few days ago, I heard growling, another tom cat was growling at one of the male cats wanting to eat. PB looked at him like what;s your problem and just walked away (he was done eating) and the tom ate his fill and left. Unneutered cats don't like other toms it's just mother nature. Samething can happen with unspayed females but with less frequency. Blaze will be neutered also so maybe too will join the family.


----------

